
U.S. imposing 220% duty on Bombardier CSeries planes - standeven
http://www.cbc.ca/news/business/bombardier-cseries-duty-1.4308590
======
johngalt
_Boeing_ complained that Bombardier received government subsidies? That's like
Bernie Madoff complaining that he didn't get the right amount of change when
buying coffee.

------
mrguyorama
Oh no poor Boeing. God forbid the free market provide a little competition for
their ancient commuter jet.

